# I got bored last weekend and decided to steam my engine...



## gimbal (Dec 16, 2009)

Like the title says - this is an old one of mine that I decided to steam last weekend. I took some video whilst I was doing so. Enjoy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQUlYkGFslY[/ame]


----------



## CMS (Dec 16, 2009)

Neat, one day when I get all my gas engine projects compleated, I think I'll try my hand at a steamer.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing it. :bow:


----------



## itowbig (Dec 16, 2009)

very cool i realy like seeing them run on steam . thank u for showing us all this wonderful video.


----------



## Artie (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, thats very pretty. I find it mesmerising, especially when run really slow. Seems to be a 'purity' aspect when under steam....

Do you run the steam supply piping back into the fire box to add futher heat to it? Or is there some reason that eludes me right now (lots of things 'elude' me)?

Looks great, thanks for sharing...

Artie


----------



## gimbal (Dec 17, 2009)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Do you run the steam supply piping back into the fire box to add futher heat to it? Or is there some reason that eludes me right now (lots of things 'elude' me)?



Yes - this boiler has a coil super heater in the firebox - hard to tell whether or not it makes any difference.


----------

